# Advapi32.dll



## ClineTyme (Dec 11, 2005)

im trying to run "Halo 2", when i click the setup i get this err messege...."The precedure entry point CreateProcessWithTokenW could not be located in the dynamic link library ADVAPI32.DLL".............i downloaded the ADVAPI32.DLL file and added it to my system folder,. .....it did no good...what is the meaning of this and how do i fix it ...thx


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Where did you obtain the dll file in question? Sometimes those can be corrupt as well.


----------



## ClineTyme (Dec 11, 2005)

i got the dll file from dll-files.com......i also got it from another site just incase it was a bad file...still didnt do any good, i also ran all my spyware and my anti-virus programs, im all cleaned out, i also did a scan disk and defraged, any other solutions would be greatly appreciated, im think im going thru halo with-draws.....lol....thx


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

when you got the file did you follow there instructions for installing the file,or did you just drop it in the system folder?

they do have some instructions for registering the file in the system registry.

If the problem still occurs, try the following:

* 1. Press Start and select Run
* 2. Type CMD and press Enter
* 3. Type regsvr32 "filename".dll and press Enter

i also merged your threads being they are on the same topic.also just to add i really doubt you will get banned for being a bit angry over a problem.also yes we do this on a total volunteer basis.


----------



## ClineTyme (Dec 11, 2005)

i did just drop it in the system folder, i took ur steps to register it in the system registry, heres the message i got........

"Advapi32.dll was loaded, but the DllregisterServer entry point was not found. This file can not be registered."

I apologise for the rude post that i posted........


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try moving that dll file to system32 folder in windows.i searched on my computer for the location of that dll,and thats where it is.it may be a simple case of it being in the wrong location.


----------



## ClineTyme (Dec 11, 2005)

i downloaded another file and dropped it in my system and system32 folders, it asked me if i wanted to replace them w/ the new, i ok'd it, i tried to reg them again thru the cmd prompt and i still get that same message, "Advapi32.dll was loaded, but the DllregisterServer entry point was not found. This file can not be registered."
any other suggestions would be great.....thx


----------



## remodude (May 8, 2008)

hi i do hav d same probs showin "The precedure entry point CreateProcessWithTokenW could not be located in the dynamic link library ADVAPI32.DLL" wat i hav to do pz... help


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

@ ClineTyme - Have you got Kernel32.dll, User32.dll, and Ole32.dll in the syste32 folder? 

BTW, both these problems are related to Halo 2 correct? 
In which case, correct me if I'm wrong, isn't it only for Vista? Both of you have XP listes as your OS.


----------



## Nathvas (Nov 28, 2008)

I as well am having problem with my computer and got "The precedure entry point CreateProcessWithTokenW could not be located in the dynamic link library ADVAPI32.DLL". Like the two other people, I was attempting to install halo 2 into my PC. Any advice would be appericated.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you read the post Jack Sparrow made?
You have XP listed as your OS, Halo 2 is Vista ONLY.


----------



## gameboy87 (Dec 11, 2008)

As the same error occured to me workin in XP......k....If i install in WIn Vista Will it work?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Halo should work on vista


----------

